# Beerfest 2006 Grand Ridge Hotel Victoria



## sosman (6/1/06)

People - the basic info for Beerfest 2006 is up at:

Beerfest 2006

Entry forms, categories and flyer available for download. Hopefully we can confirm prizemoney soon.

cheers


----------



## Oblomov (7/1/06)

Do I need to live in Victoria to participate?


----------



## Ross (7/1/06)

Oblomov said:


> Do I need to live in Victoria to participate?
> [post="101375"][/post]​



open to everyone, i understand.. :beer:


----------



## sosman (7/1/06)

Ross said:


> Oblomov said:
> 
> 
> > Do I need to live in Victoria to participate?
> ...


If you can get your brew there - you are eligible.


----------



## Tony (7/1/06)

Tops  

Im in with a couple of entries for sure.

cheers


----------



## Jye (8/1/06)

Are the style guidelines the same as the bjcp guidelines? I check out the vicbrew site and it only gave description.

Cheers


----------



## sosman (8/1/06)

Jye said:


> Are the style guidelines the same as the bjcp guidelines? I check out the vicbrew site and it only gave description.
> [post="101504"][/post]​


No - they are the current Australian ones and Beerfest has crunched a few categories together.

The guidelines should have aroma, flavour, appearance etc. You won't find numbers in there like the vital stats in BJCP guidelines.


----------



## sosman (8/1/06)

For people posting Beerfest entries I would suggest sending them to
Brewers Den
253 Dorset Rd Boronia 3155 Vic
This is the Melbourne Brewers "local" HBS

cheers


----------



## Tony (17/1/06)

just packed up my entries for beerfest

1 x schwarzbier
1 x belgian tripple
1 x Scottish ale
1 x APA (Amarillo free) 

did someone say prize money 

PS. Will a bit of consideration be made for Australia post affected beers ?


----------



## Tony (28/1/06)

did anyone else send in some beers?

am i the ony one?


----------



## Jye (28/1/06)

I was going to send in a APA but it turned out crap  Still might send off an Amber Ale even thou it doesnt quite fit the style.


----------



## Ross (28/1/06)

Tony,

i might pour a couple off tap on Monday morning & send them - depends what kegs I have left after tonight though - approx 20 of us hitting them hard  

cheers Ross...


----------



## Tony (28/1/06)

thats only 2 people per tap ross..................


there should be plenty left

are you sending a schwarzbier???

Jye

My APA is nothing to write home about......... it doesnt have and amarillo in it and is half cascade.

I call it the "cluster bomb"

Will be interesting to see how it goes against the cascade/amarillo monsters.
Im not holding my breath though :unsure: 

I might have to get some amarillo and see how i go in the NSW states 

cheers


----------



## sosman (31/1/06)

Get those entries in people. Entries close soon.


----------



## Ross (31/1/06)

BUGGER!

Had saved some of my banana beer as I wanted an appraisal of it - went to bottle it & it's lost nearly all it's banana flavour & aroma :angry: . Looks like this beer is best consumed by the 2 month mark....

Oh well....


----------



## Tony (31/1/06)

do u know if mine made it safe sosman

I sent them to the brewers den

cheers


----------



## sosman (1/2/06)

Tony said:


> do u know if mine made it safe sosman
> 
> I sent them to the brewers den
> [post="105803"][/post]​


I'll email him but I reckon it will be safe.

Oh yes and the *$500 first prize* has been confirmed thanks to the generous sponsorship of Grand Ridge Brewery and Hotel.


----------



## Tony (1/2/06)

$500

wow thats awsome

Im glad i sent some down now. 

Good luck to all entrants :beer: 

Oh....... thanks sosman


----------



## WillM (1/2/06)

I might have missed the posts, but is sending it down as simple as putting a bottle in a post pak? Any idea how much it costs fto post from Sydney?

Good luck with the comp. Looks like a great day out.


----------



## Ross (1/2/06)

WillM said:


> I might have missed the posts, but is sending it down as simple as putting a bottle in a post pak? Any idea how much it costs fto post from Sydney?
> 
> Good luck with the comp. Looks like a great day out.
> [post="105929"][/post]​



Yep, as easy as that  

Just download the entry form & you're away.

Postage calculator here... http://www1.auspost.com.au/pac/

cheers Ross


----------



## WillM (2/2/06)

Thanks Ross, I put German Pils into a post office wine pak anbd sent it down.

Will


----------



## sosman (8/2/06)

Well it looks like its going to be a pisser of a weekend. I am travelling up Friday and coming home Sunday afternoon. Judge a few beers (75 is my PB) while I am up there and sober up to drive home Sunday.

*If you are in the area be sure to drop in.*

Of all the Victorian comps, this is the most fun for sure and for the first time there will be some card carrying BJCP members there so in theory the judging standard should be alright. I am planning to pick up a BJCP point or two judging myself.

cheers


----------



## Tony (12/2/06)

How did it go sosman?

have ya sobered up yet?

I bet there were a few good drops on offer 

lucky bugger. I wish some of these comps were closer or i was closer to them....

cheers


----------



## sosman (12/2/06)

Tony said:


> How did it go sosman?
> 
> have ya sobered up yet?
> 
> ...


Sobered up fully, didn't judge today but I judged 44 dark lagers and dark ales yesterday.

The steaming fresh results can be found at:

http://melbournebrewers.org/wiki/BeerFest_2f2006


----------



## wee stu (12/2/06)

Congratulations Tony, a second, a third and tied for best novice (which I think means someone who hasn't placed in beerfest before).

Congratulations also to all the other successful entrants.

awrabest, stu


----------



## Ross (12/2/06)

yep, great performance tony, well done :beer:


----------



## ozbrewer (12/2/06)

yeah well done to all

best i got was 4th in the wheat.....but im taking it as the first belgian wit 


i got slammed with my PIls....i didnt realise it was so bad


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (13/2/06)

Hmm wonder what happened to my Pale Ale which ended up in the category British Ale which is _not_ listed on the entry form.
I suspect it may have been a gusher on opening, but I did enrol as a West Coast Brewer not an independant, as seen in the dark ale class.
I await the judges notes with bated breath.

:unsure:


----------



## sosman (13/2/06)

wee stu said:


> Congratulations Tony, a second, a third and tied for best novice (which I think means someone who hasn't placed in beerfest before).
> 
> Congratulations also to all the other successful entrants.
> 
> ...


Yeah well done.

You are eligible for novice if you have not placed in a Vicbrew sanctioned comp before. Traditionally Beerfest has had no interstate entries (there were 50 this year). I don't think the brewing organisations Australia wide are organised enough to keep and share such records.


----------



## sosman (13/2/06)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> Hmm wonder what happened to my Pale Ale which ended up in the category British Ale which is _not_ listed on the entry form.
> I suspect it may have been a gusher on opening, but I did enrol as a West Coast Brewer not an independant, as seen in the dark ale class.
> I await the judges notes with bated breath.
> 
> ...


Vlad - there were over 60 pale ale entries so the organiser had to split the category into British and non-British pale ales.

As for your club affiliation, I will mention it to the organiser - it may have been that anyone outside the Vicbrew clubs were deemed "independent".


----------



## wee stu (13/2/06)

Vlad, i wonder if your pale ale arrived broken in transit. Even a gusher would have had some contents to provide some kind of score I would have thought.

My wee heavy apparently doesn't travel very well either  , and for that I am glad no "club" affiliation was acknowledged  

Once again, a hearty thanks to all involved in running the show, congratulations to all the successful brewers, and cheers to Paul for getting the results on line so quickly.

awrabest, stu


----------



## Tony (13/2/06)

thanks folks 

and thanks to the organises and judges :beerbang: 

I was a bit dubious about how the APA would go, its a bit out there 

very happy with the schwarzbier and tripple results though, that tripple just gets better and better.

cheers all


----------



## Ross (13/2/06)

Tony said:


> that tripple just gets better and better.
> 
> [post="108181"][/post]​



Care to share the recipe Tony?  

cheers Ross


----------



## Gough (13/2/06)

Congrats to all the placegetters. Sounds like a really well run comp. Crept under my radar this year - didn't realise it was on, but might have to give it a go next time.

Again, congrats to all the AHBers that did well this year. :beerbang: 

Shawn.


----------



## big d (13/2/06)

You are eligible for novice if you have not placed in a Vicbrew sanctioned comp before. Traditionally Beerfest has had no interstate entries (there were 50 this year). I don't think the brewing organisations Australia wide are organised enough to keep and share such records.
[post="108168"][/post]​[/quote]

ive entered in the past sos and im from the NT so yep you have had a past interstate entrant even if im in a territory not a state.  

cheers
big d


----------



## Tony (13/2/06)

schwarzbier:

schwarzbier

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 50.00 Wort Size (L): 50.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.00
Anticipated OG: 1.050 Plato: 12.46
Anticipated EBC: 45.9
Anticipated IBU: 26.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
50.0 5.00 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 4
40.0 4.00 kg. IMC Munich Australia 1.038 12
5.0 0.50 kg. Hoepfner Melanoidin Germany 1.037 40
3.0 0.30 kg. TF Chocolate Malt UK 1.033 1000
2.0 0.20 kg. JWM Roasted Wheat Australia 1.032 1300

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
15.00 g. Tettnanger Tettnang Pellet 5.50 5.2 First WH
10.00 g. Pride of Ringwood Pellet 10.10 6.1 90 min.
35.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Pellet 5.20 10.2 60 min.
40.00 g. Hersbrucker Pellet 2.00 4.5 60 min.


Yeast
-----
WLP833



I cant find the recipe for the tripple :blink: which is a bit of a wory actually

i think i still have a paper printout on file somewhere though.

cheers


----------



## Tony (13/2/06)

found it 

Tripple Death by headache 

comp belgian tripple

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.80
Anticipated OG: 1.080 Plato: 19.42
Anticipated EBC: 11.1
Anticipated IBU: 36.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
73.5 5.00 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 4
14.7 1.00 kg. Candi Sugar (clear) Generic 1.046 10
7.4 0.50 kg. IMC Munich Australia 1.038 12
4.4 0.30 kg. TF Torrefied Wheat UK 1.035 5

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Styrian Goldings Pellet 4.50 10.0 First WH
30.00 g. Styrian Goldings Pellet 4.50 14.3 90 min.
30.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 4.00 11.9 60 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP570 Belgian Golden Ale


----------



## Jye (13/2/06)

I learnt from my first comp an American wheat can not pass for an Australian Wheat  

Will we get the judges notes sent back?


----------



## Ross (13/2/06)

Why did 4 of the British beers get no points at all? 

cheers Ross...


----------



## warrenlw63 (13/2/06)

The trend for Scottish styles winning the British Ales continues too.  

Could the tide be changing? :unsure: 

Warren -


----------



## Tony (13/2/06)

Ahhh Ross...........

You have left yourself open to all sorts of comments about Poms there!!!  

Im waiting for someone to pick up on something in my posts......... its inevitable.

like a meat pie in an apple strudle!


----------



## sosman (14/2/06)

> big d said:
> 
> 
> > You are eligible for novice if you have not placed in a Vicbrew sanctioned comp before. Traditionally Beerfest has had no interstate entries (there were 50 this year). I don't think the brewing organisations Australia wide are organised enough to keep and share such records.
> ...


By traditionally Big D - I mean that out of state entries are a relatively new thing, not that they have been totally absent.


----------



## sosman (14/2/06)

Tony said:


> very happy with the schwarzbier and tripple results though, that tripple just gets better and better.
> [post="108181"][/post]​


Tony - I judged on the Dark Lagers panel. Looking back at my notes, I scored the Schwarzbiers pretty well as a substyle compared with some of the others.


----------



## sosman (14/2/06)

Ross said:


> Why did 4 of the British beers get no points at all?
> 
> cheers Ross...
> [post="108220"][/post]​


Ross I am speculating that they were deemed sufficiently problematic (eg seriously infected) by either the stewards or the judges and so were not scored.


----------



## Tony (21/2/06)

did anyone pick up on the POR in the schwarzbier ?

Oh well..... i madt the beer with all the leftover bits and pieces of old noble hops i had in my freezer before i ordered more but i didn't have enough so in went a bit of good old POR for the hell of it.

Would hop it different if...... sorry, WHEN i make it again.

might go an all hallertau schedule.

ooh, sosman........ did u say something about prize money?

who gets it? or should i say, what places in what catagories are eligable.

I need a march pump  hehe

not nagging, just curious, no biggie. (you will mention prize money though  )

cheers


----------



## Millet Man (21/2/06)

Tony said:


> did anyone pick up on the POR in the schwarzbier ?



Well they didn't pick up that there was no rye in the roggenbier so I guess not. :blink: 

It scored very well none the less but I can only imagine what may have been if it was scored as written, a "gluten free roggenbier" style, like a dunkelweizen with more hop and rye (millet in this case) malt character.

The fact that none of my freak beers came last in class is a consolation. B) 

Cheers,

Millet Man.


----------



## ozbrewer (22/2/06)

i got my score sheets back today

Im verry dissapinted in the comments....1 class that i entered 2 beers into, the only comments on the sheet were "banana" nothing more.......and 1 of the judges is a BJCP rec



very poor effort indeed


----------



## WillM (22/2/06)

Firstly, congratulations to all the people who placed and thanks to the organisers and judges.

I received my results back yesterday and yes the comments were pretty brief, but they were fair and accurate. My German Pils. was way down the list (but still in the drinkable category), so maybe it was easier to comment on.

The comments were too bitter and / or stale hops, from 2 of the judges. This made me think, as I'm pretty sure there is nothing wrong with my hops. Anyway, here is what I did, and why they picked it. Great effort I reckon.

I have recently changed my brewing habits and stopped doing a cold break. (Yes I know why I should, but sometimes it's good to be lazy). I am sparging & boiling at a different location from my fermentation & mash. So after the boil, I put my wort into cube, take it home, let it cool and then ferment it the next day.

What I did this time was put the aroma hops into the cube (Hersbrucker 1.8%AA) and left them to cool with the wort (sealed in the plastic cube). So instead of getting quick 1 minute boil they had a long steep that was gradually cooling off.

Too bad there beer has long been drunk to taste it again. I hope you find this trivia interesting, maybe next year I'll have to make the trip down to VIC.

Thanks again
Will


----------



## sosman (22/2/06)

ozbrewer said:


> i got my score sheets back today
> 
> Im verry dissapinted in the comments....1 class that i entered 2 beers into, the only comments on the sheet were "banana" nothing more.......and 1 of the judges is a BJCP rec
> 
> ...


Oz - all the bits about comp organisers and judges being volunteers etc aside, you would be doing brewers, comp organisers and judges a favour by passing your comments on.

My impression is that overall the comments at Beerfest 2006 would be a significant improvement than previous years however that is no consolation to you.

In the past I have been on the other end of the contact page but I recommend you (and anyone else with useful feedbback) use the contact page at http://melbournebrewers.org. Your message should go straight to the president and secretary currently.

You should include enough detail to identify your entry/category etc and perhaps offer to send a scanned copy of relevant score sheets.

I personally try to fill in every section of the form on every entry. Even dodgy beers I at least try to point the brewer at possible causes of the fault - even if in these cases I skip over the detail of the flavour section. Of course I am only BJCP "apprentice" level


----------



## ozbrewer (22/2/06)

thanks SOS i will contact them and offer my feedback


----------



## Malnourished (22/2/06)

I think the real outrage is that people in Qld and NSW have got their judging sheets back and I haven't!! 

Ah the vagaries of Australia Post.

(I'm not really complaining, just letting off steam)


----------



## sosman (22/2/06)

Malnourished said:


> I think the real outrage is that people in Qld and NSW have got their judging sheets back and I haven't!!
> 
> Ah the vagaries of Australia Post.
> 
> ...


Mal if it makes you feel any better - I haven't got mine yet and I was judging at the comp!

Doh I was just at the club meeting tonight and someone probably had mine there.


----------



## NRB (22/2/06)

Club meeting? I'm a paid up club member and knew nothing about the meeting! Looks like I've not been added to the mailout and now have to wait another month to win the nightly raffle 

Hopefully I'll be in the country for next years Beerfest.


----------



## Tony (23/2/06)

Got my score sheets back today.

I was very happy with the coments.

Some of the sheets had comments written around the printed info on the sheets cause there wasnt enough room to fit it all in.

Plenty of good, honest comments pointing out good and bad things.

I love the comp sheets, you really learn a lot about the beers from them.

I picked them up from the P.O. and promptly ran into 3 people in the shopping center walking back to my car while i read them 

Thanks to all involved in the comp, cant wait for next year now.

Well on the NSW state comp and ANAWBS 

better get brewing, god i wish it would cool down already.

cheers


----------

